# Can someone help me out with dividends of delisted companies?



## alexc2005 (14 June 2011)

Hey Guys,

Decided to do up a bit of a spreadsheet to track my share portfolios, past and current successes/failures.

I had MFS and ABS back in 05/06, but never really paid attention to my dividends or anything ( i was 15).

Would anyone have any dividend information for these companies?

I cant seem to find any historical stuff online for de-listed companies?

Cheers

Alex


----------



## skc (14 June 2011)

*Re: Can someone help me out with dividends of de-listed companies?*



alexc2005 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Decided to do up a bit of a spreadsheet to track my share portfolios, past and current successes/failures.
> 
> ...




here u go


----------



## alexc2005 (15 June 2011)

Cool thanks!

What program is that?


----------



## skc (15 June 2011)

alexc2005 said:


> Cool thanks!
> 
> What program is that?




WebIress with MFGlobal


----------



## pixel (15 June 2011)

skc said:


> Sitting on new Aeron chair



 if you're "Sitting on new Aeron chair " shouldn't it then be *:B* ?


----------



## skc (15 June 2011)

pixel said:


> if you're "Sitting on new Aeron chair " shouldn't it then be *:B* ?




By *:B* I assume you mean my butt is happy?

BTW, the B should be size :B...

Sexy Kinky Chick


----------



## ibbottc (24 November 2011)

Hi I'm also looking for the dividends and franking credits for a couple of delisted companies. Can anyone help me with the details for Rinker Group and Coles Myer?

Cheers


----------



## skc (24 November 2011)

ibbottc said:


> Hi I'm also looking for the dividends and franking credits for a couple of delisted companies. Can anyone help me with the details for Rinker Group and Coles Myer?
> 
> Cheers




Coles Myer
http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/14/144042/dividend.pdf

Rinker
http://markets.businessday.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?section=dividend&code=RIN

You might be able to log into the share registry website and access the information on your holdings. CML was with Link and Rinker with ComputerShare.



skc said:


> WebIress with MFGlobal


----------



## nulla nulla (25 November 2011)

*Re: Can someone help me out with dividends of de-listed companies?*



skc said:


> here u go




G'day skc

How did you manage to extract the list?

regards

nulla


----------

